

iOS port of $1 Gesture Recognizer - theraven
http://blog.chrismiles.info/2012/12/introducing-cmunistrokegesturerecognizer.html

======
mikecane
Does this step on the unistroke patent that Xerox holds that they used to sue
Palm over Graffiti?

~~~
tantalor
Looks like that patent was invalidated in 2004.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graffiti_(Palm_OS)#Lawsuit>

~~~
kelnos
Nope. Read the next sentence:

"Xerox appealed the ruling and won, obtaining $US 22.5 million in
retrospective licensing fees. Palm and Xerox agreed to not sue each other for
seven years over certain patents, without publicly specifying which patents."

~~~
Moto7451
Issued in 1997, so if everyone just ducks low and hides from Xerox for the
next 5 years...

------
dantiberian
Why was it called $1 Gesture Recognizer? On the original project page they
don't mention this.

~~~
kentlyons
The name isn't all that obvious, but from what I recall of the original talk
by Jake Wobbrock, he intended the recognizer to be very simple and easy to
implement [edit: and computationally simple] (as opposed to HMMs or the like).
This is alluded to in the pdf of the linked paper: "we present a “$1
recognizer” that is easy, cheap, and usable almost anywhere in about 100 lines
of code."

~~~
catch23
It seems like it's mentioned in the paper already (see abstract). Probably not
the best name, but it is pretty catchy.

------
thiagoperes
Great stuff!

I have this idea for a long time to use this gesture recognizer (at the time I
found this implementation <https://github.com/preble/GLGestureRecognizer>) to
create an App prototyping application.

Today, sketching is the fastest way, but it's very bad quality. Apps like
AppCooker let you create better quality mockups but are much slower to use.

Imagine if you could just draw a T and a tableview would show up, same thing
for buttons, navbars, etc.

Anyways, thanks for sharing and I'll let you know when I use it!

~~~
shalmanese
You should also check out the SILK project:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLQcW6SpJ88> by James Landay, now also at the
University of Washington.

